# WOC, what're your favourite neutral blushes?



## mufey (Oct 25, 2009)

I just picked up a sample of a Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge in Summer Tan and it's the perfect 'neutral' blush on my NC40-42 skin! Usually I go for peachy colours but this is completely different and I think it looks great on me. It sort of defines my cheeks in a subtle way that's different to bright blush or contouring.

Now i'm _dying_ to try out some more tan and beige blushes for subtle cheek definition on those minimal makeup or strong eye days. I hear Chanel has a good one, better research the name! I'm guessing a lot of tan/beige colours won't show up though so it's a case of trying and testing. Bleh.

So anyway, my question - 
*
WOC, what are your favourite neutral blushes and what is your skin tone?*


----------



## highonmac (Oct 25, 2009)

I consider blushbaby a subtle neutral blush and I like a lot. Gingerly is a bit of a peachy brown, but its more neutral then peach. But in any cause I would also love to know so more neutral blushes. And what really defines a neutral blush?


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 25, 2009)

My first instinct was the say "Gingerly". I think I look fresh-faced in that color. It's subtle like "hi I'm a Cover Girl girl" and less "hi I'm a MAC Girl girl" ;-p


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm a NC50/NW47 and my favorite neutral blush is Eversun! It suits my skintone really well and I love that blush to death! I would love to try some other neutral blushes like Sunbasque.


----------



## jazmatazz (Oct 25, 2009)

Another vote for Eversun as a wearable neutral! I'm big on bold and brash blush, but on those days where I want to tone it down, I reach for Eversun.


----------



## MAHALO (Oct 26, 2009)

Gingerly is my favorite neutral blush. EVERSUN is very similar.


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 26, 2009)

Does Gingerly and Blushbaby show up on NC50 skin? 

My natural blushes are Mac Eversun and Superdupernatural and La Femme Blush on Rouge in Plum Frost, for high shimmer products, Mac So Ceylon, Nars LoveJoy. Cream Blush NYX in Tan. 

I also hear that Nars Dolce Vita is a natural  matte rosy color.


----------



## makeba (Oct 26, 2009)

sincere and coppertone are great blushes for those laid back days!!!!


----------



## berryjuicy (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I'm a NC50/NW47 and my favorite neutral blush is Eversun! It suits my skintone really well and I love that blush to death! I would love to try some other neutral blushes like Sunbasque._

 
i'm nw45 and i've never been able to get eversun to show up on me.  i wonder what i'm doing wrong.


----------



## belle89 (Oct 26, 2009)

NW45 - Raizin


----------



## gabi03 (Oct 27, 2009)

Eversun and Sunbasque are the ones i reach for when i want a natural flush


----------



## MAHALO (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Does Gingerly and Blushbaby show up on NC50 skin? 

My natural blushes are Mac Eversun and Superdupernatural and La Femme Blush on Rouge in Plum Frost, for high shimmer products, Mac So Ceylon, Nars LoveJoy. Cream Blush NYX in Tan. 

I also hear that Nars Dolce Vita is a natural matte rosy color._

 
If EVERSUN shows on you, GINGERLY should show too. BUT IMO you don't need both. They are very very similar.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I'm a NC50/NW47 and my favorite neutral blush is Eversun! It suits my skintone really well and I love that blush to death! I would love to try some other neutral blushes like Sunbasque._

 
That's crazy, I absolutely cannot get Eversun to show up on me, and I'm NW45/47


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 27, 2009)

I LOVE Ambering Rose

When applied with a light hand it almost looks kind of orangey (but very neautral) in photographs and it's gorgeous.

But when you really put it on it's this beautiful rosey color, it's hands down my favorite MAC blush, it's also the first blush I ever purchased from them.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_That's crazy, I absolutely cannot get Eversun to show up on me, and I'm NW45/47_

 
I have the same issue and I'm NC 50/55. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Clearly I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## lovely333 (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_That's crazy, I absolutely cannot get Eversun to show up on me, and I'm NW45/47_

 
I am a nc50 and it shows up on me i have a lot of yellow in my skin.


----------



## iadoremac (Oct 27, 2009)

nw47 - raizin


----------



## Odette (Oct 27, 2009)

NW50 - I really love MAC's  Devil, it really gives a nice fresh glow to the skin.


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm NC50

NARS Gina
NARS Ninotchka
MAC Notable
MAC Eversun
MAC Sunbasque
MAC Style
MAC Gingerly
MAC Harmony
MAC Ambering Rose


----------



## cocodivatime (Oct 27, 2009)

::edit::


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 28, 2009)

My new love MAC notable!


----------



## AdrianUT (Oct 29, 2009)

MAC Raisin applied lightly
MAC Sunbasque
NARS Gina (perfect matte orangish peach- My HG)


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 29, 2009)

I love neutral blushes.  I really like to go for either matte neutral cheeks with a highlighter like Albatross or Petticoat, or a Mineralized neutral like Global Glow or Warm.  Some of the colored msfs are sheer and it will give a subtle glow if you apply it with a light hand.


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Oct 29, 2009)

First of all I luuvv Blush talk....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




okay so my Neutral Blush go-to's are:

My new fave Mac Notable
Mac Coppertone (Loooove...its so underated!)
Mac Mineralized Blush Love Joy (when put on with light hand..beautiful)
Mac Format


----------



## j4lyphe (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah im NW45 and Eversun def didnt show up on me as a blush maybe as a highlighter...I think my skin is too orange/red for it to show up...same thing with Sunbasque, now that makes a really pretty highlight colour on my NW45 skin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nars Lovejoy is really pretty but for me I find that I have to layer it on for it to show the way i like it to, same with Nars Torrid but they're both really pretty


----------



## crystrill (Oct 30, 2009)

I love Notable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Oct 30, 2009)

Nars Dolce Vita is a good natural blush. I love it becasue it has no shimmer.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 30, 2009)

I just picked up Harmony as a contour colour and Coppertone for my cheeks. I looooove the combination! I'm an NC30 and it gives me a nice tan kind of glow without looking fake =)


----------



## yassaziza (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nonchalantbeaut* 

 
_*Nars Dolce Vita is a good natural blush*. I love it becasue it has no shimmer._

 
I love  Nars Dolce Vita. Its my everyday blush. I think out of all my Nars blushes, Dolce Vita is my favorite blush.

I am NW47


----------



## BKTrinVincy (Nov 4, 2009)

MAC burnt pepper


----------



## sapnap (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macgirl3121* 

 
_I have the same issue and I'm NC 50/55. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Clearly I'm doing something wrong._

 

I thnk it has to do with undertones, if u have more brown or red as oppsed to yellow, it kinda absorbs the blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 try using it over a creme blush/base or wet? it shows up better on me tht way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## sapnap (Nov 4, 2009)

Love these for neutral look:

Am an NC 44- 45

Superdupernatural (try this if Eversun didnt show up on ya)
Sunny By Nature (cant even gush abt this ENOUGH!)
Merrily with a LIGHTTT hand
A cheap blush by Revlon- dusty rose colour (dupe for Notable)
Love Joy MAC
Nuance (just got it and I LOVE it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 esp over SDN..


----------



## cocodivatime (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sapnap* 

 
_Love these for neutral look:

Am an NC 44- 45

Superdupernatural (try this if Eversun didnt show up on ya)
Sunny By Nature (cant even gush abt this ENOUGH!)
Merrily with a LIGHTTT hand
A cheap blush by Revlon- dusty rose colour (dupe for Notable)
Love Joy MAC
Nuance (just got it and I LOVE it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 esp over SDN.._

 
Um, are you in my BRAIN!?  LOL

Love Superdupernatural, love Merrily, love Lovejoy by MAC *and* NARS, and love Sunny By Nauture.  I use Sunny By Nature to warm up my face and I don't even need my mineral foundation.  Why don't people talk about it more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its quite nice


----------



## thiscarmen (Nov 4, 2009)

NC 35 and I definitely gotta say that Mocha is my faaaaav natural blush ever (given that I don't OD on it haha).


----------



## JessRocks (Nov 8, 2009)

I range between an NC37 and NC43 and my favorite neutral toned blush is EVERSUN. It is special edition but looks like Sunbasque. I love it and that is the one blush numerous people ask me about.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 11, 2009)

Hands down my absolute favorite neutral blush is Superdupernatural. I keep raving about it because I just love it so much. I also like Eversun, Fab, and Format.


----------



## Nepenthe (Nov 12, 2009)

Eversun
Nuance
Just A Pinch ..a little of this goes a long way to give a very subtle flush.


----------



## Noussie (Nov 12, 2009)

NC44

Mac Margin
Mac Melba
NARS Sertao

Love these for glowy natural looks


----------



## sapnap (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Um, are you in my BRAIN!?  LOL

Love Superdupernatural, love Merrily, love Lovejoy by MAC *and* NARS, and love Sunny By Nauture.  I use Sunny By Nature to warm up my face and I don't even need my mineral foundation.  Why don't people talk about it more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its quite nice_

 
hehe, maybe ur evil twin oh yea on the SBN!! its AWESOME!! I didint realse it the first few times I tried it at the store, in fact the MA's asked me not to get it close its close to my skin tone.. screw them.. its looks great! even the dh told me tht I was glowing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to try the NARS Love Joy as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then we'll be even


----------



## JessRocks (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Hands down my absolute favorite neutral blush is Superdupernatural. I keep raving about it because I just love it so much. I also like Eversun, Fab, and Format.
_

 
I just got SUPERDUBERNATURAL in the summer and I love it. I like it with a cream color base. Eversun is my fave too.


----------



## trolley (Nov 19, 2009)

NC50 here, and Soft Honey by Black Radiance has worked its way into my daily rotation. It makes me look sunkissed for only $4


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 19, 2009)

I really like Gingerly, Coppertone and Ambering Rose.


----------



## sugypop1 (Nov 21, 2009)

My fav neutral blush is gingerly


----------



## AmberluvsAutumn (Nov 21, 2009)

My fav's are Mac's  mocha , pink swoon (applied lightly for a natural flush) ,  goddess, and joyous jenifer by bare escentuals.


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jan 20, 2010)

i love love love gingerly, blushbaby, eversun.. these are my no-time-to-think-late-for-work neutrals that i reach out for all the time.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jan 22, 2010)

Raizin is the one I reach for most often


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 22, 2010)

Does Sweet As Cocoa count as a neutral?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Does Sweet As Cocoa count as a neutral?_

 
Oh it totes has to! You're the first person to mention it I think.


----------



## BelleGoddess (Jan 25, 2010)

MAC Cherche (it was a limited edition) is my all time nudie blush favorite...


----------



## sapnap (Jan 25, 2010)

well i just sold eversun and Nuance
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... I just realised i had to use tons of it to make it show up, looked like skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jan 26, 2010)

Eversun, Gingerly, Blushbaby, All's Good , BB blushing rose pot rouge


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't have that many blush (yet). But I didn't feel like I need (note: it's need, not want) another blush after I got MAC Notable


----------



## yummy411 (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Um, are you in my BRAIN!? LOL

Love Superdupernatural, love Merrily, love Lovejoy by MAC *and* NARS, and love Sunny By Nauture. I use Sunny By Nature to warm up my face and I don't even need my mineral foundation. Why don't people talk about it more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its quite nice_

 
sunny by nature is back up worthy.  i need to get on top of that asap!  this was the only msf i fell for during that huge msf release!


----------



## yummy411 (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mufey* 

 
_ 
*WOC, what are your favourite neutral blushes and what is your skin tone?*_

 
great question! i've totally converted (well most of the time) from colorful/make a statement cheeks to neutral, skin complimenting blushes!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 6, 2010)

Today I tried Lovejoy over Raizin.... yum!


----------



## Sisa (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mufey* 

 
_*WOC, what are your favourite neutral blushes and what is your skin tone?*_

 
My favourite neutral blush is MAC Mocha. It fits to nearly every lipstick and skintone. I am an NC30-35


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have Notable, Raizin, Sweet as Cocoa, Ambering Rose, Sunny by Nature, and Warmed.


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 8, 2010)

For me , Mac Nuance is a dream to use as a neutral blush ..


----------



## Dayjoy (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trolley* 

 
_NC50 here, and Soft Honey by Black Radiance has worked its way into my daily rotation. It makes me look sunkissed for only $4_

 
I have a collection of MAC blushes--X-Rocks and Sweet As Cocoa are my favorite nudes out of them--and Black Radiance Soft Honey is STILL my favorite of all.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't think it would be mentioned here.


----------



## lenchen (Feb 9, 2010)

I love NARS ninotochka, and MAC alls good blush.


----------



## makeba (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Today I tried Lovejoy over Raizin.... yum!_

 
What a lovely combo!  Heaven didnt you have locs or am i makin this up!!!  I just love your style. I plan on cutting my locs in april and i am soo anxious!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm gonna be a broken record with this list but:
Nars Plaisir, Nars Lovejoy (I used to not like this because of the shimmer, but I worked it out)Notable, Superdupernatural, All's Good, MSF So Ceylon. LaFemme Peach, Peach Sparkle and Heather.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 13, 2010)

NC 43/44

-Sunbasque
-Gingerly
-Eversun
-Stila Sun bronzer #2

I didn't automatically think of Notable when I thought of neutral blushes but I have been wearing it almost daily and it does seem to go with everything so...


----------



## jazmatazz (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_NC 43/44

-Sunbasque
-Gingerly
-Eversun
-Stila Sun bronzer #2

I didn't automatically think of Notable when I thought of neutral blushes but I have been wearing it almost daily and it does seem to go with everything so..._

 
I love the Stila Sun Bronzer in #2 too! Although it only works for a blush for me in the winter. Eversun is the best, I'm going to have to try Gingerly too.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_What a lovely combo!  Heaven didnt you have locs or am i makin this up!!!  I just love your style. I plan on cutting my locs in april and i am soo anxious!!_

 
LOL, yeah, I did. I cut off about 6-8 inches last spring to get rid of some of the weight and bulk, then I cut them off and had about 3-4 inches of loose  hair in early  December, and  by January, I couldn't wait any longer to get rid of it ALL. I was trying to hold out to spring, but I couldn't wait.


And thank you! I hope that when you chop, you'll feel as light and free as I do now. I know we get attached to hair, and the people around me seem to be puzzled as to why I'd cut "all that hair". But it's just hair.  As long as I'm healthy, and I treat it well, it'll grow back. I'm just in no rush.


----------



## wquty77 (Feb 22, 2010)

My favorite has to to be raizin. For reference i'm an nc50/nw45. i also love l'oreal true match blush in spiced plum. they both  give a natural/neutral glow to my face. i sometimes use raizin first tthen put spiced plum over top. it looks great.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Feb 24, 2010)

Fav is BB Milk Chocolate Pot Rouge.

Becca Dahlia is a nice natural look when used with a light hand.


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Feb 28, 2010)

Sweet as Cocoa is my all time favorite natural go to blush... The following are great as well:

Raizin
Format
Peachtwist
Blunt (if you want to conture)
All's Good
Conjure Up
Notable
Gingerly (my fav on lighter skinned or white women)
And my other go to is Refined Deeper Bronze Bronzer as a blush...=GAWGEOUS!!!


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_LOL, yeah, I did. I cut off about 6-8 inches last spring to get rid of some of the weight and bulk, then I cut them off and had about 3-4 inches of loose  hair in early  December, and  by January, I couldn't wait any longer to get rid of it ALL. I was trying to hold out to spring, but I couldn't wait.


And thank you! I hope that when you chop, you'll feel as light and free as I do now. I know we get attached to hair, and the people around me seem to be puzzled as to why I'd cut "all that hair". But it's just hair.  As long as I'm healthy, and I treat it well, it'll grow back. I'm just in no rush.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree 100%. i BC'd August 13th 2009. I was transitioning for bout 3 months and just had to see my natural hair so I chopped all my mid back length hair. Everyone thought I was crazy and going through tough times, but I'm like...it's just hair...


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

I really like chocolate mousse blush by nyx. Its just a nude color but it gives a good glow, i am not sure of a mac dupe


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 2, 2010)

Eversun is still my favorite neutral blush of all time. I'm now starting to love Springshine Blush Ombre! So gorgeous! Recently, I got Enough Said bpb and I adore it!


----------



## moondeva (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Hands down my absolute favorite neutral blush is Superdupernatural. I keep raving about it because I just love it so much. I also like Eversun, Fab, and Format._

 
Ooh! Can I ask your colouring? 
Your votes for _*MAC Format*_ and *Fab!* make me think I should check out *Eversun* and *Superdupernatural*...

I am a happily cooltoned gal (who knows she is seriously outnumbered here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)and I wear Sleek Natural Look Foundation in Sepia which is equivalent to MAC NW43/45, Revlon Colourstay 300 Caramel, L'Oreal HiP Liquid Foundation Teak, etc...

My go to / favourite neutral blushes include:

_*MAC Format*_ (best in summer for that tan on tan glow)
*Barbie Loves MAC Fab!* (I missed getting a back up of this and now I am gutted. Anyone know a good dupe for this colour pleeaaasssee?)
_*Maybelline Pure Blush Pearly Brown* _(similar to _*MAC Fab!*_ but less red/pink)
*L'Oreal HiP Cream Blush Glorious *(*MAC Raizin* in cream form, but less red. I am wearing this in my profile picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
*Iman Luxury Blushing Powder Bark* (Think *MAC Raizin* but again less red)
*Black Radiance Sheer Blush Chocolate Truffle* (too dark on my winter skin so now use it as a contour colour - a little goes a long, long way)
*NYX Blush Stone* (I love this as a matte cheek / highlight colour paired with subtle bronzer, a natural contour and maybe a delicate shimmer highlight (I swear by *Revlon Skinlights Shimmer Powder* in *Warm Lights*) for the no blush /naturally chiselled look).


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 14, 2010)

I really like the springshine blush ombre, it contours well (nc42 here) and gives  me a nice glow


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 14, 2010)

Co-signing on All's Good for a great "it's me, but better" look.  I paired it with Pinch Me last week and it was subtle and very nice.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2010)

Mine right now are by LaFemme: Sienna and Golden Sunset. Iman's Rust is pretty too.


----------



## kblkr4lf (Mar 17, 2010)

My favorites were Blushbaby and Nars Lovejoy.  That's until Prim and Proper came into my life


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 18, 2010)

i don't have much neutral blushes unfortunately, i'm looking for the perfect one . i got one from make up forever , #28 and it looks exactly like another one i have from la colors and the color is called spiced rum, la colors was like 2.99 on cherryculture and the mufe one was $28 , + TAX !


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm NC35

and i'm actually still looking for some neutral colors.. but so far - i like MAC Prism and MAC Blushbaby  (lightly)..


----------



## Morena.Doll (Mar 19, 2010)

NYX Raisin is my favorite neutral blush of all time!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 20, 2010)

I actually ordered Gingerly because so many of you mentioned it in this thread (and another). I just got it in the mail, and it's great!

Add to the list:
MAC: Coppertone, Sweet As Cocoa, Ambering Rose
Nars: Lovejoy, Amour, Dolce Vita, Gilda, Zen, Gueule de Nuit

I'm C7 for reference


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 23, 2010)

Neutral Blushes

MAC Notable
MAC Superdupernatural MSF Blush


Hmmm I have so many bold blushes, I dont really wear neutral blushes too much


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 24, 2010)

Personal Style Beauty Powder blush from the latest [FONT=Verdana,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]All Ages, All Races, All Sexes collection. It is so gorgeous and great for contouring too.
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Mar 24, 2010)

NARS Luster is my HG blush... gives me a nice glow~


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't have many neutral blushes but I like Prim & proper alot! All's good from the all races ... collection is quite nice too! But it's very sheeer!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 25, 2010)

Cubic and Eversun are my favourites! I can wear Eversun everyday


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 25, 2010)

Sweet as Cocoa has been my everyday blush for the past two weeks! My new favorite everyday blush.


----------



## nightflower (Mar 26, 2010)

Tenderling


----------



## cocodivatime (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettyinpurple* 

 
_Fav is BB Milk Chocolate Pot Rouge.

Becca Dahlia is a nice natural look when used with a light hand._

 
May I ask what foundation color you wear in MAC or a similar brand? I have Milk Chocolate pot rouge too but have never used it because it looks uninspiring in the pot

Thanks


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 22, 2010)

I was extremely late with Superdupernatural because I didn't think it'd show up on me... but I got lucky earlier this month and found it on dillards.com. LOVE!


----------



## michieme (Apr 23, 2010)

I love NARS Lovejoy and Out Law and MAC Prism for the neutral look.


----------



## califabulous (Oct 1, 2011)

I borrow my sisters' MAC Notable anytime I go to her house.  I love that blush.  I didn't even know what mac was (of course I did) when that blush came out.  

  	Neutrals I think look good (or neutral) on me are:

  	NARS Lovejoy
  	NARS Gina (still contemplating this color)
  	MAC Coppertone
  	MAC Sweet as cocoa

  	Gina was a "no show".  Returned to NARS


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 30, 2011)

MAC Ablaze
  	MAC Raizin 
  	Nars Exhibit A


----------

